# Canon G9 power-up problems



## MontvilleMorgone (May 4, 2010)

Hello!  I have recently had my G9 repaired to correct a Power-Up problem (I had the EXACT same problem with my G7 a few years ago).  Suddenly, the camera would not turn on.  When it happened to my G7, I called Canon and they offered to send me a reconditioned G9 for $150.  I did that.  When the same thing happened to the G9, Canon offered to sell me a G11.  I decided to try another camera manufacturer instead since I had the same problem with two different cameras.  Then I found CAMERAS & PARTS.com (a repair shop in El Paso, TX that works exclusively on Canon cameras) on the internet.  They fixed my camera to better than new condition for around $100.  They also said that they fix hundreds of Canons with a power-up problem every month!  Apparently, a screw inside the camera works loose, falls about the camera and short out a circuit board (or something like that).  It is a simple fix and the people at this repair shop are helpful, quick, and expert at fixing this problem.  I highly recommend anyone who will eventually have this problem with their G9 to contact *camerasandparts.com* to have this problem quickly and competently repaired.


----------



## jimcamera (Jan 22, 2011)

I had the same experience as you did and agree to forget about contacting Canon - they are too expensive and not very helpful. It seems  lots of people have problems with their G9's not opening, but Canon won't admit a defect.  If enough of us complain about the defect  - maybe one day Cannon will fix the problem for free. Like you, I turned to Cameras and Parts, which charge half of what Canon wanted to fix the problem.  Couldn't ask for better personalized service - I talked to the service manager a few times and he was helpful.  Now I have my G9 back and it is working better than ever - I believe Cameras and Parts actually refurbished the whole thing because the photos are clearer than before.  In spite of this one BIG fault on the G9 - the camera is really terrific.


----------



## bandplayer (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got a G9 that won't turn on. I opened it and found a loose screw.  A lot of sites on the web say it's the dc cd power board that you need to replace when it won't turn on. I bought that board and I installed it myself and I resecured the loose screw with locktite. The problem is the board I changed didn't fix the problem. It still won't power on. What can I do now. I don't want to spend $90 to have it fixed since I already bought a part that wasn't the right thing. Please tell me what I can do or what mitt fix it. I am very frustrated and I just want to get it working again for cheap. Thanks a lot for any help


----------

